# size of boot for the CVT snorkel



## Howard (Jan 25, 2009)

i was about to head to the hardware store to get some PVC pipe for snorkels on an 08 brute. i was looking at the parts but i can't find a size on the rubber boot that goes on the cvt. looks like an adapter, 3" to 2"? aint sure i couldn't find anything that says, one of them has a small parts list but it's just for the under the steering air box pipe. i can't find a complete list of parts.

10' PVC ?
how many 90* ?
how many 45* ?
1- 3" rubber 90*


Thanks, Howard


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That should all be on the website.......

What Do I need to Buy?

A) CVT Exhaust

1 - 45

3 - 90's

1 - 3" to 2" rubber coupler


B) CVT Intake

Keep stock rubber coupler attached to front of CVT Housing.

2 - 45's


C) Air box Intake

1 - 90 rubber 2" or 3" coupler w/ clamps (some people are using a 3" for 
more air flow, for info. and parts list for this, click here)

1 - 180 (P-Trap) or 2 - 90*s (around steering brace)

1 - 90 (to turn up)

3 - of whatever you want to put on the tops of your snorkels


D) 1 - 10' stalk of 2" Sch40 PVC.

E) 3 - 2" Rubber Couplers for uprights

http://www.mudinmyblood.com/brutesnorkal.html


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep that about covers it. I just about know that parts list by hart now lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I used a v force 700 CVT exhaust boot it seems to fit better because the hole is oval


----------



## Howard (Jan 25, 2009)

ah well that list must be on the 05 brute snorkle
didn't look though that one. list needs to be added to the 08 as well


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

where'd you come up with one of those exhaust boots?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

u can order one from OEM parts house. 20 to 30 bucks i think.
not expensive at all. it's best to use it i think bt when yer in a hurry to take her deep lowes dont carry that.


----------



## Howard (Jan 25, 2009)

kfx 700 stock boot. from the dealer, i think they are relatively cheap. 20$?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what's the actual name for the part, i'm havin trouble findin one online


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They were $75 from the dealer when we first started using them, which is why I didnt suggest using them. It doulbed the price of the build. I guess they could be cheaper now? Also, Im not sure what you mean by 

_"ah well that list must be on the 05 brute snorkle didn't look though that one. list needs to be added to the 08 as well "_


There's not but 1 list, and 1 set of instructions. Covers all year models for the 750. Atleast, on my website that is...


----------



## Howard (Jan 25, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> _"ah well that list must be on the 05 brute snorkle didn't look though that one. list needs to be added to the 08 as well "_
> 
> There's not but 1 list, and 1 set of instructions. Covers all year models for the 750. Atleast, on my website that is...


 
**** i dunno, maybe im looking at all the wrong stuff. ha ha :thinking: :thinking:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

is this what i want? part 14073B?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah thats it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

gracias


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

23 bucks, by the way. plus an 8 dollar clamp that i'm probably wastin money on.


----------



## Howard (Jan 25, 2009)

ahhh, well when you go here:

http://www.mudinmyblood.com/brutesnorkal.html

there is another link right on top , "to see 2008 pictures click here" and i don't think there is a list of parts in that one.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I just used a big hose clamp on the exhaust boot or the one the came off the stock one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes there's a list of parts on that one too. And it really doesnt have anything to do w/ it being a 2008. Just that the guy who did it, did it on an 08.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

xbigp said:


> 23 bucks, by the way. plus an 8 dollar clamp that i'm probably wastin money on.


told ya it was 20 to 30 
the best way if yer not in a hurry.


----------

